# Guerra Ucraina, rinviata la tregua. Uccisa spia russa in delegazione ucraina.



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

E' durata qualche ora la tregua accordata tra Ucraina e Russia, perlomeno a Mariupol.
Dopo i nuovi bombardamenti, stop alla evacuazione dei civili che sono stati invitati a tornare nei rifugi. Si cerca una soluzione.

Nel frattempo i servizi segreti ucraini hanno ucciso un membro della delegazione ucraina, dopo un tentativo di arresto.
Era Denys Kireev, uno dei delegati che siedevano al tavolo nelle numerose foto. Accusato di essere una spia russa.

Media arabi annunciano: c'è un contratto di 7 mesi tra Russia e mercenari siriani, partita la campagna di arruolamento, per combattere in Europa dell'Est. Paga di 7 mila dollari per 7 mesi.

*Putin: "Le sanzioni sono dichiarazione di guerra alla Russia.
Occidente teatro dell'assurdo, il bianco diventa nero e viceversa.
No fly zone sarebbe partecipazione diretta al conflitto."*


----------



## Djici (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' durata qualche ora la tregua accordata tra Ucraina e Russia, perlomeno a Mariupol.
> Dopo i nuovi bombardamenti, stop alla evacuazione dei civili che sono stati invitati a tornare nei rifugi. Si cerca una soluzione.
> 
> Nel frattempo i servizi segreti ucraini hanno ucciso un membro della delegazione ucraina, dopo un tentativo di arresto.
> ...


Santo cielo.
Ora pure i siriani.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' durata qualche ora la tregua accordata tra Ucraina e Russia, perlomeno a Mariupol.
> Dopo i nuovi bombardamenti, stop alla evacuazione dei civili che sono stati invitati a tornare nei rifugi. Si cerca una soluzione.
> 
> Nel frattempo i servizi segreti ucraini hanno ucciso un membro della delegazione ucraina, dopo un tentativo di arresto.
> ...



I russi fingevano di cercare un accordo con una loro spia nel gruppetto avversario  

Sono davvero tremendi!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

*Putin: "Le sanzioni sono dichiarazione di guerra alla Russia.
Occidente teatro dell'assurdo, il bianco diventa nero e viceversa."*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Nel frattempo, la civilissima e democratica Serbia scende in piazza a favore di Putin e la guerra, manifestazioni pro-guerra nel paese. Nell'ultimo incontro I tifosi della Stella Rossa (quelli non in vacanza studio, gli altri sono ancora ad Oxford e Yale) per oltre 30 minuti hanno inneggiano cori a favore di Putin.

Aggiungo, molti articoli parlano di movimenti di truppe militari cinesi tra Vietnam e Ghangzhou, anche per loro si prevedono "addestramenti militari".


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2022)

Ah quindi adesso arrivano pure i tagliagole, insomma regolare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

*Putin. "No fly zone è partecipazione diretta al conflitto."*


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "Le sanzioni sono dichiarazione di guerra alla Russia.
> Occidente teatro dell'assurdo, il bianco diventa nero e viceversa."*


Non mi sembrano dichiarazioni di qualcuno che cerca una soluzione diplomatica...


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, la civilissima e democratica Serbia scende in piazza a favore di Putin e la guerra, manifestazioni pro-guerra nel paese. Nell'ultimo incontro I tifosi della Stella Rossa (quelli non in vacanza studio, gli altri sono ancora ad Oxford e Yale) per oltre 30 minuti hanno inneggiano cori a favore di Putin.
> 
> Aggiungo, molti articoli parlano di movimenti di truppe militari cinesi tra Vietnam e Ghangzhou, anche per loro si prevedono "addestramenti militari".


Il fronte inzia ad allargarsi.

Legioni straniere in Ucraina, Siriani per i Russi, supporto dei serbi, ErdoKane che tiene i piedi in 2 scarpe... ecc ecc ecc


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' durata qualche ora la tregua accordata tra Ucraina e Russia, perlomeno a Mariupol.
> Dopo i nuovi bombardamenti, stop alla evacuazione dei civili che sono stati invitati a tornare nei rifugi. Si cerca una soluzione.
> 
> Nel frattempo i servizi segreti ucraini hanno ucciso un membro della delegazione ucraina, dopo un tentativo di arresto.
> ...



Ormai è solo un conto alla rovescia

L'occidente ha deciso (forse da tempo) per la terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## Butcher (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il fronte inzia al allargarsi.
> 
> Legioni straniere in Ucraina, Siriani per i Russi, supporto dei serbi, ErdoKane che tiene i piedi in 2 scarpe... ecc ecc ecc


Si ragazzi, sarà sempre graduale la cosa. 
Arriveremo al conflitto esteso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, la civilissima e democratica Serbia scende in piazza a favore di Putin e la guerra, manifestazioni pro-guerra nel paese. Nell'ultimo incontro I tifosi della Stella Rossa (quelli non in vacanza studio, gli altri sono ancora ad Oxford e Yale) per oltre 30 minuti hanno inneggiano cori a favore di Putin.
> 
> Aggiungo, molti articoli parlano di movimenti di truppe militari cinesi tra Vietnam e Ghangzhou, anche per loro si prevedono "addestramenti militari".


La Serbia che vuole entrare in UE sta facendo di tutto per far si che non entreranno mai.
La vicenda Djokovic fu gestita in modo ridicolo a livello statale (cioe...come puo un stato intromettersi in cavolate del genere con dichiarazioni chiaramente non neutrali?), ma ammicarsi la Russia in questo momento garantisce che l'UE non ti guardera nemmeno col sedere.


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, la civilissima e democratica Serbia scende in piazza a favore di Putin e la guerra, manifestazioni pro-guerra nel paese. Nell'ultimo incontro I tifosi della Stella Rossa (quelli non in vacanza studio, gli altri sono ancora ad Oxford e Yale) per oltre 30 minuti hanno inneggiano cori a favore di Putin.
> 
> Aggiungo, molti articoli parlano di movimenti di truppe militari cinesi tra Vietnam e Ghangzhou, anche per loro si prevedono "addestramenti militari".


Mi sono documentato molto sulla storia della Jugoslavia e in generale, non sono sorpreso, è logico che buona parte del mondo non sia così "occidentale" e la mentalità sia molto diversa rispetto a falsoni stile Letta che parlano di democrazia in ogni dove e poi lasciano crepare gente over 50 perché non si sono piegati ad una terapia sperimentale pericolosa.
Non esistono buoni, i più pericolosi sono quelli che stanno fermi e si nascondono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

C'è comunque una costante in tutte le dichiarazioni, USA, NATO e Russia.

No fly zone su Ucraina= pretesto per Terza Guerra Mondiale.

Quindi quando su queste pagine leggerete qualcuno che posta la notizia "Ufficiale, istituita no fly zone", ci salutiamo.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ormai è solo un conto alla rovescia
> 
> L'occidente ha deciso (forse da tempo) per la terza guerra mondiale.



Prepariamoci ad un inverno buio pure d'estate. Ormai è uno scontro tra belve che non ragionano.


----------



## Mika (5 Marzo 2022)

Più passa il tempo e più la vedo male male, maledetti tutti (eccetto il popolo ucraino che sta morendo).


----------



## Mika (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è comunque una costante in tutte le dichiarazioni, USA, NATO e Russia.
> 
> No fly zone su Ucraina= pretesto per Terza Guerra Mondiale.
> 
> Quindi quando su queste pagine leggerete qualcuno che posta la notizia "Ufficiale, istituita no fly zone", ci salutiamo.


Probabilmente sarà anche l'ultimo post su un forum.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è comunque una costante in tutte le dichiarazioni, USA, NATO e Russia.
> 
> No fly zone su Ucraina= pretesto per Terza Guerra Mondiale.
> 
> Quindi quando su queste pagine leggerete qualcuno che posta la notizia "Ufficiale, istituita no fly zone", ci salutiamo.


Hanno già detto che non ci sarà alcuna No Fly Zone...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno già detto che non ci sarà alcuna No Fly Zone...



Il contratto con la Siria fa capire che nella testa di Putin saranno 7 mesi di guerra.

Adesso la no fly zone è esclusa, ma se l'escalation continua a salire...


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Più passa il tempo e più la vedo male male, maledetti tutti (eccetto il popolo ucraino che sta morendo).


I naziucraini in questi 8 anni hanno fatto parecchi morti tra i civili russofoni, hanno attaccato anche gli asili.
I russi stanno facendo diversi morti in risposta a tutto ciò che si è creato attorno al golpe di 8 anni fa.
Guerra, né buoni né cattivi.

Io spero che da questo conflitto la NATO possa uscire con le ossa rotte, si possa riformare un'unione simil sovietica e che certe zone possano diventare off limits, che l'allargamento possa cessare e che l'Italia torni ad essere partner strategico della Russia senza essere usata da poteri sovranazionali che ci hanno portato virus, guerre, lavoratori lasciati a casa e trattati come appestati, se questo è il vostro occidente, quello buono, tifo per il cambiamento, per la spaccatura, perché un'unione finanziaria che fa i conti in tasca a tutti e si butta via per una guerra non nostra non merita di tutelare nessuno, si sono messi contro la Russia e si sono autotagliati il pene, loro di soluzioni così non ne troveranno mai a parte quelle filoperbenistiche e mediatiche, del tipo, ma sì le cose succedono e noi facciamo dichiarazioni a vanvera, per farci belli.
Il popolo dovrebbe tornare sovrano in Italia, dopo anni pandemici e di prese in giro sarebbe anche giusto, ma si riuscirà a cambiare? col solo voto no, col fallimento dell'UE nella guerra russocraina assolutamente sì perché sarebbe il fallimento di una classe politica ultramediatica, sarebbe il fallimento dei buoni, dei no war, delle belle parole e delle cattive azioni, del no war e delle armi spedite per fare morti, insomma, il fallimento non sarebbe solo economico ma su tutta la linea e a ciò si deve arrivare.


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2022)

*Colloquio erdogan putin domani*


----------



## kekkopot (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, la civilissima e democratica Serbia scende in piazza a favore di Putin e la guerra, manifestazioni pro-guerra nel paese. Nell'ultimo incontro I tifosi della Stella Rossa (quelli non in vacanza studio, gli altri sono ancora ad Oxford e Yale) per oltre 30 minuti hanno inneggiano cori a favore di Putin.
> 
> *Aggiungo, molti articoli parlano di movimenti di truppe militari cinesi tra Vietnam e Ghangzhou, anche per loro si prevedono "addestramenti militari".*


Spero che anche i nostri comincino ad addestrarsi perchè la situazione peggiora ogni giorno...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I naziucraini in questi 8 anni hanno fatto parecchi morti tra i civili russofoni, hanno attaccato anche gli asili.
> I russi stanno facendo diversi morti in risposta a tutto ciò che si è creato attorno al golpe di 8 anni fa.
> Guerra, né buoni né cattivi.
> 
> ...


Se a Putin stavano a cuore i russofoni del Donbas avrebbe potuto semplicemente entrare con le forze armate dopo aver fatto tenere un referendum di annessione, proprio come fatto per la Crimea e gli ucraini non avrebbero sparato più un colpo, esattamente come accaduto per la Crimea.

Tra le altre cose, dall'altra parte del fronte i filorussi armati direttamente dalla Russia facevano lo stesso giochetto, ogni tanto sparavano a caso sul territorio ucraino.

La verità è che Putin ha volutamente lasciato il Donbas nella melma per poterne sfruttare le potenzialità geopolitiche. 

Quindi no, non è come dici tu...


----------



## Mika (5 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I naziucraini in questi 8 anni hanno fatto parecchi morti tra i civili russofoni, hanno attaccato anche gli asili.
> I russi stanno facendo diversi morti in risposta a tutto ciò che si è creato attorno al golpe di 8 anni fa.
> Guerra, né buoni né cattivi.
> 
> ...


I bambini morti erano Naziucraini? Mi riferivo a quelli che nemmeno hanno scelto cosa fare da grande e le donne che magari vivevano la loro vita parlando con le amiche, apolitiche e non naziucraine, o gli uomini che come le suddette. E io personalmente ne conosco una che sta a pezzi perché non riesce a mettersi in contatto con i genitori da due settimane. Non ci sono 45 milioni di nazisti in Ucraina, per loro posso dispiacermi oppure devo sempre fare della retorica politica io che non sono politicamente schiarato ne a destra, ne a sinistra, ne con Pro Ucraina ne Pro Russia?

Spero che non arriveremo anche noi a dover fare i profughi di guerra.


----------



## Baba (5 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La Serbia che vuole entrare in UE sta facendo di tutto per far si che non entreranno mai.
> La vicenda Djokovic fu gestita in modo ridicolo a livello statale (cioe...come puo un stato intromettersi in cavolate del genere con dichiarazioni chiaramente non neutrali?), ma ammicarsi la Russia in questo momento garantisce che l'UE non ti guardera nemmeno col sedere.


Dai questi in Ue non ci entreranno mai, non esiste. 9 persone su 10 in Serbia preferirebbero la guerra piuttosto che entrare in UE. Sono un altro mondo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Colloquio erdogan putin domani*



Non penso possa uscirne qualcosa di buono per il mondo.


----------



## kekkopot (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrano dichiarazioni di qualcuno che cerca una soluzione diplomatica...


E c'è gente che ancora crede di poterla risolvere diplomaticamente e che non è il caso di inviare armi all'Ucraina... Al limite non dovremmo mandare armi all'Ucraina perché dovremmo tenerne il più possibile per noi in caso di un escalation del conflitto. E questo perché con Putin non si può risolvere diplomaticamente: è come parlare con un muro, ormai ha le sue idee chiare.


----------



## Mika (5 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Dai questi in Ue non ci entreranno mai, non esiste. 9 persone su 10 in Serbia preferirebbero la guerra piuttosto che entrare in UE. Sono un altro mondo


I Serbi appena nascerà una sorta di nuovo Patto di Varsavia (Magari lo chiameranno Patto di Minsk) entreranno direttamente dentro. Storicamente sono schierati contro l'occidente, ma da secoli.


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> I bambini morti erano Naziucraini? Mi riferivo a quelli che nemmeno hanno scelto cosa fare da grandi e le donne che magari vivevano la loro vita. E io personalmente ne conosco una che sta a pezzi perché non riesce a mettersi in contatto con i genitori da due settimane.
> 
> Spero che non arriveremo anche noi a dover fare i profughi di guerra.


Se voi pensate di mantenere un'idea della guerra a senso unico e cioè che ci sono i buoni che sono diventati cattivi tutto d'un tratto e i buoni sono sempre rimasti buoni (eh sì, i buoni che vengono attaccati perché buoni immagino..) allora auguri, ma non otterrete nulla, si arriva ad una guerra perché c'è un punto di rottura insostenibile, studiato e concretizzato con i giusti tempi, si è arrivati a questa guerra perché qualcuno ha spinto verso questo conflitto, perché avrebbe favorito lo stolto mondo occidentale che non avrebbe mai attaccato (a parte per vendere armi che è un giochino "pacifico") ma avrebbe anche messo alle strette la Russia che non può permettersi di perdere influenza su un paese che è troppo vicino al cuore della Russia, un conto sono i paesi baltici un altro è l'Ucraina, praticamente Russia.
Gli ucraini, popolo usato per arrivare allo scontro, sono la parte sacrificale così come i russofoni del Donbass lo sono stati per tutti questi anni come incipit per arrivare ad una guerra totale che nel nostro bel mondo buono sarebbe potuta essere solo finanziaria, propagandistica, allora dove sono i buoni qui? quelli che adesso vogliono salvare il povero popolo ucraino usato dai poteri forti come paese latrina dove poter far partire le sanzioni alla Russia? da codardi così? e allora perché non li vanno a salvare in Ucraina? ah già, non si può fare, il popolo è vittima e chi tiene il giochino non vuole che il conflitto si fermi proprio a discapito del popolo che secondo molti viene accoppato solamente dal male Putin e dai cattivi russi.
I naziucraini per fare da scudo sono perfetti, non sono né intelligenti né forti né autorevoli (forse per fare le serie vanno bene), possono anche tenere botta un po', sono gli utili idioti, nient'altro, come lo è Zelensky che quando non servirà più verrà irrimediabilmente ucciso per puro caso e in 4e4otto.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "Le sanzioni sono dichiarazione di guerra alla Russia.
> Occidente teatro dell'assurdo, il bianco diventa nero e viceversa."*


taci spettro… torna a rintanarti nel
Tuo bunker


----------



## Mika (5 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se voi pensate di mantenere un'idea della guerra a senso unico e cioè che ci sono i buoni che sono diventati cattivi tutto d'un tratto e i buoni sono sempre rimasti buoni (eh sì, i buoni che vengono attaccati perché buoni immagino..) allora auguri, ma non otterrete nulla, si arriva ad una guerra perché c'è un punto di rottura insostenibile, studiato e concretizzato con i giusti tempi, si è arrivati a questa guerra perché qualcuno ha spinto verso questo conflitto, perché avrebbe favorito lo stolto mondo occidentale che non avrebbe mai attaccato (a parte per vendere armi che è un giochino "pacifico") ma avrebbe anche messo alle strette la Russia che non può permettersi di perdere influenza su un paese che è troppo vicino al cuore della Russia, un conto sono i paesi baltici un altro è l'Ucraina, praticamente Russia.
> Gli ucraini, popolo usato per arrivare allo scontro, sono la parte sacrificale così come i russofoni del Donbass lo sono stati per tutti questi anni come incipit per arrivare ad una guerra totale che nel nostro bel mondo buono sarebbe potuta essere solo finanziaria, propagandistica, allora dove sono i buoni qui? quelli che adesso vogliono salvare il povero popolo ucraino usato dai poteri forti come paese latrina dove poter far partire le sanzioni alla Russia? da codardi così? e allora perché non li vanno a salvare in Ucraina? ah già, non si può fare, il popolo è vittima e chi tiene il giochino non vuole che il conflitto si fermi proprio a discapito del popolo che secondo molti viene accoppato solamente dal male Putin e dai cattivi russi.
> I naziucraini per fare da scudo sono perfetti, non sono né intelligenti né forti né autorevoli (forse per fare le serie vanno bene), possono anche tenere botta un po', sono gli utili idioti, nient'altro, come lo è Zelensky che quando non servirà più verrà irrimediabilmente ucciso per puro caso e in 4e4otto.


Ripeto: posso dispiacermi per i bambini e quelle donne e uomini che magari non la buttavano tutto in politica? Oppure anche un bambino di 8 anni è politicamente schierato ed è cattivo solo perché nato in Uncraina paese che per tutti qui dentro è pieno di naziucraini ecc ecc ecc? No spiegami, mi hai fatto un papiro per spiegare cose che ho letto 300 volte, che magari condivido pure ma che non sono pertinenti al mio posto che in breve fa:

Maledetti tutti (Politici ucraini e russi) che state ammazzando gente che magari a loro importava solo di giocare, studiare, laurearsi, lavorare, andare al cinema e farsi una pizza.

Sono stato più chiaro ora? 

E non mi vendire a dire che un bambino o una bambina a 20 anni sarebbe diventata una nazi-ucraina o politicamente schierata. Perché non importa: sono morti a 8 anni, punto. Non sapremo mai cosa sarebbero diventati.

Buttarla con retorica politica su un mio topic su cui scrivo che siano maledetti perché un popolo sta vivendo l'inferno lo trovo fuoriluogo. Tutti cercano di mettersi nei panni dei leader, che hanno tutte le colpe del mondo, ma nei panni di chi non sa nemmeno come mai da un giorno all'altro sono dovuti scappare di casa ancora non lo ha fatto nessuno o quasi.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2022)

L'altra notte ho sognato che c'era il conclave, però la gente in attesa si ammassava sotto il mio balcone.
Poi stavo guardando l'eredità e appariva in grande in sovrimpressione: "Le U.N autorizzano l'intervento nato contro la Russia in Ucraina. A breve aggiornamenti dall'edizione straordinaria del Tg1"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'altra notte ho sognato che c'era il conclave, però la gente in attesa si ammassava sotto il mio balcone.
> Poi stavo guardando l'eredità e appariva in grande in sovrimpressione: "Le U.N autorizzano l'intervento nato contro la Russia in Ucraina. A breve aggiornamenti dall'edizione straordinaria del Tg1"



Non sarai mica te l'anti papa delle profezie?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

*FUNZIONARI UCRAINI: "I RUSSI NON RISPETTANO IL CESSATE IL FUOCO A MARIUPOL PER IL CORRIDOIO UMANITARIO, IN QUESTE CONDIZIONI È IMPOSSIBILE EVACUARE I CIVILI."*


----------



## Butcher (5 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'altra notte ho sognato che c'era il conclave, però la gente in attesa si ammassava sotto il mio balcone.
> Poi stavo guardando l'eredità e appariva in grande in sovrimpressione: "Le U.N autorizzano l'intervento nato contro la Russia in Ucraina. A breve aggiornamenti dall'edizione straordinaria del Tg1"


ahahah aiuto!


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ripeto: posso dispiacermi per i bambini e quelle donne e uomini che magari non la buttavano tutto in politica? Oppure anche un bambino di 8 anni è politicamente schierato ed è cattivo solo perché nato in Uncraina paese che per tutti qui dentro è pieno di naziucraini ecc ecc ecc? No spiegami, mi hai fatto un papiro per spiegare cose che ho letto 300 volte, che magari condivido pure ma che non sono pertinenti al mio posto che in breve fa:
> 
> Maledetti tutti (Politici ucraini e russi) che state ammazzando gente che magari a loro importava solo di giocare, studiare, laurearsi, lavorare, andare al cinema e farsi una pizza.
> 
> Sono stato più chiaro ora?


Certo certo, ho fatto un discorso in generale e ho quotato comunque il tuo post per appoggiarmi, finché non vedo post in risposta con argomentazioni valide che mi scrivano tutto il contrario di quello che ho scritto e cioè che i civili non sono sempre le vittime di queste guerre puramente di controllo e geopolitiche, che siano russe e o ucraine e non servono da pretesto per fare le guerrone allora sono sempre molto tranquillo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ormai è solo un conto alla rovescia
> 
> L'occidente ha deciso (forse da tempo) per la terza guerra mondiale.


Togli il forse e mettici dentro solo gli Usa
da osservatore di questi anni.. da lì non si scappa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Quindi si è già deciso fosse una spia  
Se lo dicono gli ucraini,sarà sicuramente vero


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi si è già deciso fosse una spia
> Se lo dicono gli ucraini,sarà sicuramente vero


Quando sono tornati gli hanno dato delle scarpe col tacco tipo quelle del leader ucraino maneskinizzato e gli hanno detto: "Mitt"
Se le sono messe tutti tranne uno, trovata la spia


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi si è già deciso fosse una spia
> Se lo dicono gli ucraini,sarà sicuramente vero


Attenderemo conferme dalla Russia


----------



## Shmuk (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi si è già deciso fosse una spia
> Se lo dicono gli ucraini,sarà sicuramente vero



I Russi non sanno nemmeno cosa sia una spia... nooo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Attenderemo conferme dalla Russia



Aspetteremo notizie dagli usa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> I Russi non sanno nemmeno cosa sia una spia... nooo.



Poteva essere anche una spia russa,nessuno dice il contrario.
ma dal momento che anche gli ucraini hanno il grilletto facile,vedi i video s telegram dove sparano alle spalle di uomini e donne perchè pensavano fossero sabotatori russi 

Di certo da morto non potrà più parlare,quindi amen


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

*La Rai sospende i servizi giornalistici dalla Russia.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se a Putin stavano a cuore i russofoni del Donbas avrebbe potuto semplicemente entrare con le forze armate dopo aver fatto tenere un referendum di annessione, proprio come fatto per la Crimea e gli ucraini non avrebbero sparato più un colpo, esattamente come accaduto per la Crimea.
> 
> Tra le altre cose, dall'altra parte del fronte i filorussi armati direttamente dalla Russia facevano lo stesso giochetto, ogni tanto sparavano a caso sul territorio ucraino.
> 
> ...


Invece no dopo il Donbass era partita la campagna "se fa qualcos'altro è invasione! " evete così poca memoria? Putin ha provato ad usare la diplomazia.. ma se sono collusi che cosa deve fare? inermi erano alle loro considerazioni.. anche perché neanche il Donbass era riconosciuto se non lo sai... 

non discuto e non ti fidi di uno che fa il cieco e il sordo ehh.. infatti per me è una questione di fiducia il suo volersi prendere il controllo dell'Ucraina.. non si fidava se dopo tot anni il resto dell'Ucraina entrava nella Nato.. visto che la pericolosità/minaccia rimaneva


----------



## Shmuk (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Poteva essere anche una spia russa,nessuno dice il contrario.
> ma dal momento che anche gli ucraini hanno il grilletto facile,vedi i video s telegram dove sparano alle spalle di uomini e donne perchè pensavano fossero sabotatori russi
> 
> Di certo da morto non potrà più parlare,quindi amen



Penso (e mi auguro) che avessero qualcosa di solido in mano per rivolgergli un'accusa tanto grave; d'altronde gli avevano affidato un'incarico di alta responsabilità, non era uno qualunque. Se vera, prima o dopo quella colpa lo avrebbe portato a morte. Poi tutto può essere, ma stai sicuro che i Russi hanno certamente infiltrato le file ucraine da illo tempore...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Rai sospende i servizi giornalistici dalla Russia.*


È iniziata la vera guerra ? Intendo quella totale


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

Per gli smemorati, secondo me era meglio cedere su qualcosina all'inizio.

Ma capisco che possa passare da vigliaccata. Vabbè, ci appunteremo le medaglie da orizzontali.

Auguri a tutti.


----------



## Shmuk (5 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> È iniziata la vera guerra ? Intendo quella totale



Per il momento lo chiamerei solo effetto Marc Innaro. So che anche il nostro ambasciatore ha posizioni molto chiacchierate pro Russia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Marzo 2022)

Più passano i giorni e più mi convinco che resterà una vicenda legata solamente alla Russia e all'Ucraina, ed aggiungo: Meglio così!


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Rai sospende i servizi giornalistici dalla Russia.*


evvai


----------



## egidiopersempre (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per gli smemorati, secondo me era meglio cedere su qualcosina all'inizio.
> 
> Ma capisco che possa passare da vigliaccata. Vabbè, ci appunteremo le medaglie da orizzontali.
> 
> Auguri a tutti.


certo, anche gli inglesi alla conferenza di Monaco avevano ceduto qualcosina a Hitler. Sei così convinto che sarebbe finita lì la cosa? Forse invece l'altolà andava dato prima di Crimea e Donbass, visto che già lì si capiva dove volevano andare a parare. E guarda che io sono tutto tranne che un atlantista convinto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Invece no dopo il Donbass era partita la campagna "se fa qualcos'altro è invasione! " evete così poca memoria? Putin ha provato ad usare la diplomazia.. ma se sono collusi che cosa deve fare? inermi erano alle loro considerazioni.. anche perché neanche il Donbass era riconosciuto se non lo sai...
> 
> non discuto e non ti fidi di uno che fa il cieco e il sordo ehh.. infatti per me è una questione di fiducia il suo volersi prendere il controllo dell'Ucraina.. non si fidava se dopo tot anni il resto dell'Ucraina entrava nella Nato.. visto che la pericolosità/minaccia rimaneva


Poteva farlo qualche settimana fa. Richiesta di annessione alla Russia da parte del Donbass e ingresso delle forza armate russe. Credi che gli ucraini si sarebbero lanciati in una offensiva contro il Donbas in questo caso? No.

Tra l'altro è evidente come la cosa sia stata sul tavolo delle scelte. Nel video in cui rimprovera il capo dei servizi segreti russi, quest'ultimo confondendosi dice "appoggio l'annessione delle repubbliche di Donetsk e Luhansk alla federazione russa", Putin alterato risponde: "Ah quindi dovremmo trattare? Non stavamo discutendo di questo, stiamo discutendo il fatto di riconoscere la loro indipendenza".

Riconoscendo la loro indipendenza invece di annetterli ha portato al casus belli, cioè le due repubbliche chiedono aiuto alla Russia.

Putin ha usato il Donbas per i suoi interessi, non vuole un'ucraina filo occidentale e schierata con la NATO, vuole allontanare l'occidente il più possibile dalla Russia, proprio per questo non si fermerà all'Ucraina, il prossimo stato sarà la Moldavia.


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Più passano i giorni e più mi convinco che resterà una vicenda legata solamente alla Russia e all'Ucraina, ed aggiungo: Meglio così!


Cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Più passano i giorni e più mi convinco che resterà una vicenda legata solamente alla Russia e all'Ucraina, ed aggiungo: Meglio così!


Se intendi a livello bellico, è possibile. Per il resto ormai l'occidente è già in una guerra "non belligerante" con la Russia, le sanzioni economiche sono un punto di non ritorno. Lo scenario più probabile e "migliore" è quello del ritorno alla guerra fredda.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> certo, anche gli inglesi alla conferenza di Monaco avevano ceduto qualcosina a Hitler. Sei così convinto che sarebbe finita lì la cosa? Forse invece l'altolà andava dato prima di Crimea e Donbass, già lì si capiva dove volevano andare a parare.



Non sono convinto di niente, non facciamo le solite polemiche sterili.

Intuisco che fare muro contro muro con uno che non sente ragioni è controproducente, se poi non fai niente di veramente tangibile. A me le sanzioni sembrano più un mezzo ideologico che concreto.

Intanto avrei tentato di placare, facendogli degli sconti ma chiarendo bene la questione e mettendo dei paletti con diplomazie serie. Una completa rivisitazione degli assetti. Ma ovviamente va a discapito dei soliti giochini sottotraccia.

Spiace per l'Ucraina, non è né la prima né l'ultima (spero) che sarà vittima di geopolitica. Se servirà come agnello sacrificale per un mondo migliore sarebbe già tanta roba. Perdonatemi il cinismo.

Se poi la cosa prosegue, che si dia il via all'inevitabile, così finalmente fioccheranno le atomiche come qualcuno sogna.

A me sembra che si cincischi e basta.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Cosa te lo fa pensare?



Me lo fa pensare il fatto che apparte il supporto militare etc. L'Europa ne sta fuori, giustamente. Putin ha minacciato e basta, mica è così folle da scatenare realmente una guerra nucleare. Anche perché se avesse dovuto mantenere fede alle sue parole avrebbe già dovuto attaccare l'Europa. 

Aggiungo anche che secondo me le sanzioni appena finirà la guerra in Ucraina (intendo il combattimento vero e proprio) verranno ridimensionate. L'Europa è ancora "troppo schiava" della Russia per quanto riguarda le forniture di gas. 
Concludo dicendo che per quanto riguarda certi eventi il Forum è costantemente aggiornato, lo è stato per il Covid e lo è ora per la guerra. Qua passano tutte le notizie, più corrette anche dei vari tg. Ma entrare a leggere sempre ogni cosa che accade non ti aiuta di certo ad essere ottimista. Non so se capisci cosa voglio dire... Io unendo tutti i punti, penso che sarà appunto magari una sorta di guerra fredda, ma nulla più di questo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

*LE FORZE AEREE RUSSE STAREBBERO SUBENDO NELLA GIORNATA ODIERNA PERDITE MOLTO PESANTI, SEGNO CHE L'ARMAMENTO ANTI-AEREO FORNITO DALLE NAZIONI NATO È GIÀ OPERATIVO.*


----------



## Mika (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE FORZE AEREE RUSSE STAREBBERO SUBENDO NELLA GIORNATA ODIERNA PERDITE MOLTO PESANTI, SEGNO CHE L'ARMAMENTO ANTI-AEREO FORNITO DALLE NAZIONI NATO È GIÀ OPERATIVO.*


Sono arrivate le armi dalla Polonia. Magari sono anche migliori di quelli che avevano in dotazione l'esercito Ucraino.


----------



## wildfrank (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Poteva farlo qualche settimana fa. Richiesta di annessione alla Russia da parte del Donbass e ingresso delle forza armate russe. Credi che gli ucraini si sarebbero lanciati in una offensiva contro il Donbas in questo caso? No.
> 
> Tra l'altro è evidente come la cosa sia stata sul tavolo delle scelte. Nel video in cui rimprovera il capo dei servizi segreti russi, quest'ultimo confondendosi dice "appoggio l'annessione delle repubbliche di Donetsk e Luhansk alla federazione russa", Putin alterato risponde: "Ah quindi dovremmo trattare? Non stavamo discutendo di questo, stiamo discutendo il fatto di riconoscere la loro indipendenza".
> 
> ...


Potrebbe essere, ma Putin che non vuole la NATO ai confini, che fa, invade la Moldova per ritrovarsi al confine con la Romania, che è NATO? E probabile che qui casca l'asino, cioè il Putin che smaschera se stesso, e le sue fasulle motivazioni di muoversi contro l'Ucraina, perché non vuole l'occidente in casa. Ma va be', di chi stiamo parlando....


----------



## Mika (5 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere, ma Putin che non vuole la NATO ai confini, che fa, invade la Moldova per ritrovarsi al confine con la Romania, che è NATO? E probabile che qui casca l'asino, cioè il Putin che smaschera se stesso, e le sue fasulle motivazioni di muoversi contro l'Ucraina, perché non vuole l'occidente in casa. Ma va be', di chi stiamo parlando....


Invero ha già le tre repubbliche baltiche, che sono della Nato, al confine.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Me lo fa pensare il fatto che apparte il supporto militare etc. L'Europa ne sta fuori, giustamente. Putin ha minacciato e basta, mica è così folle da scatenare realmente una guerra nucleare. Anche perché se avesse dovuto mantenere fede alle sue parole avrebbe già dovuto attaccare l'Europa.
> 
> Aggiungo anche che secondo me le sanzioni appena finirà la guerra in Ucraina (intendo il combattimento vero e proprio) verranno ridimensionate. L'Europa è ancora "troppo schiava" della Russia per quanto riguarda le forniture di gas.
> Concludo dicendo che per quanto riguarda certi eventi il Forum è costantemente aggiornato, lo è stato per il Covid e lo è ora per la guerra. Qua passano tutte le notizie, più corrette anche dei vari tg. Ma entrare a leggere sempre ogni cosa che accade non ti aiuta di certo ad essere ottimista. Non so se capisci cosa voglio dire... Io unendo tutti i punti, penso che sarà appunto magari una sorta di guerra fredda, ma nulla più di questo.


Sarò un povero illuso, ma condivido in pieno la tua riflessione. Sono le stesse idee che ho avuto io in questi ultimi giorni.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE FORZE AEREE RUSSE STAREBBERO SUBENDO NELLA GIORNATA ODIERNA PERDITE MOLTO PESANTI, SEGNO CHE L'ARMAMENTO ANTI-AEREO FORNITO DALLE NAZIONI NATO È GIÀ OPERATIVO.*


Bene così


----------



## wildfrank (5 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Invero ha già le tre repubbliche baltiche, che sono della Nato, al confine.


Appunto, sbugiardato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere, ma Putin che non vuole la NATO ai confini, che fa, invade la Moldova per ritrovarsi al confine con la Romania, che è NATO? E probabile che qui casca l'asino, cioè il Putin che smaschera se stesso, e le sue fasulle motivazioni di muoversi contro l'Ucraina, perché non vuole l'occidente in casa. Ma va be', di chi stiamo parlando....


Ma Putin ha già la NATO al confine, l'Estonia è a 150 Km da San Pietroburgo, così come confina con le altre repubbliche baltiche.


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Invero ha già le tre repubbliche baltiche, che sono della Nato, al confine.


Sono lontane dal cuore centrale di Mosca e quindi sarebbe più difficile subire un'invasione o un attacco militare dove non potrebbero esserci rifornimenti adeguati, l'Ucraina è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono lontane dal cuore centrale di Mosca e quindi sarebbe più difficile subire un'invasione o un attacco militare dove non potrebbero esserci rifornimenti adeguati, l'Ucraina è un altro paio di maniche.


Narva (Estonia) - Mosca 820 Km

Shostka (Ucraina) - Mosca 705 Km


No non sono lontane, tra l'altro L'Estonia è a 140 km da San Pietroburgo, dove ha base la flotta russa del Baltico.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma Putin ha già la NATO al confine, l'Estonia è a 150 Km da San Pietroburgo, così come confina con le altre repubbliche baltiche.


Anche la Norvegia confina con la Russia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Marzo 2022)

*Putin in tv: l’Ucraina mette a rischio la sua sovranità se continuerà il conflitto *


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Putin in tv: l’Ucraina mette a rischio la sua sovranità se continuerà il conflitto *


È sicuramente colpa di Zelensky


----------



## Milo (5 Marzo 2022)

Non è che stia iniziando a vacillare davvero Putin?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

*GOVERNO POLACCO: "NON RICONOSCEREMO ALCUN CAMBIAMENTO TERRITORIALE A RIDOSSO DEI NOSTRI CONFINI, QUESTA È UNA CONDIZIONE NON NEGOZIABILE."*


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE FORZE AEREE RUSSE STAREBBERO SUBENDO NELLA GIORNATA ODIERNA PERDITE MOLTO PESANTI, SEGNO CHE L'ARMAMENTO ANTI-AEREO FORNITO DALLE NAZIONI NATO È GIÀ OPERATIVO.*


Tra le perdite di oggi un sukhoi 34, caccia bombardiere da 36 milioni di dollari


----------



## Controcorrente (5 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono lontane dal cuore centrale di Mosca e quindi sarebbe più difficile subire un'invasione o un attacco militare dove non potrebbero esserci rifornimenti adeguati, l'Ucraina è un altro paio di maniche.


Credo si stia palesando la follia della comunicazione di regime, dovrebbe ormai essere ovvio a tutti che la retorica sulla Nato e sul Donbass è totalmente pretestuosa.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non è che stia iniziando a vacillare davvero Putin?



Non vedo mezzo segnale di vacillamento, purtroppo.

Anzi, ho molta paura per l'incontro con Erdogan, strategicamente la Turchia neutrale ci sarebbe servita molto con l'approvvigionamento di gas.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE FORZE AEREE RUSSE STAREBBERO SUBENDO NELLA GIORNATA ODIERNA PERDITE MOLTO PESANTI, SEGNO CHE L'ARMAMENTO ANTI-AEREO FORNITO DALLE NAZIONI NATO È GIÀ OPERATIVO.*


Per avere un improbabile lieto fine: bisogna lasciare una scappatoia a Putin, onerevole.

Con sanzioni esagerate e armi Nato, lo scontro è quasi certo, presto o tardi.

Anche se l' Ucraina compiesse il miracolo militare, sotto regia ovviamente USA, non penso Putin si ritirerebbe senza sganciare un coccolone su Kiev


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Putin in tv: l’Ucraina mette a rischio la sua sovranità se continuerà il conflitto *



Ormai anche il più ottuso ha capito che vuole la guerra a tutto campo ed a tutti i costi. Per questo se ne sbatte delle sanzioni e della diplomazia. Speriamo non ne tiri in mezzo tanti, o quantomeno non li tiri dalla sua parte, ma questo lo dico da eoni, c'è la Cina pronta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

*Cestista americana, campionessa olimpica USA, arrestata per possesso di una sigaretta con cannabis, dopo essere stata fermata alla dogana lo scorso febbraio.
Rischia 10 anni di carcere
L’arresto rischia di far esplodere la tensione tra Mosca e Washington ed essere usato come pretesto per innalzare l'escalation.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cestista americana, campionessa olimpica USA, arrestata per possesso di una sigaretta con cannabis, dopo essere stata fermata alla dogana lo scorso febbraio.
> Rischia 10 anni di carcere
> L’arresto rischia di far esplodere la tensione tra Mosca e Washington ed essere usato come pretesto per innalzare l'escalation.*



Donna e nera.
Attenzione che per l'America di oggi queste cose contano più di decine di bombe su asili e ospedali.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cestista americana, campionessa olimpica USA, arrestata per possesso di una sigaretta con cannabis, dopo essere stata fermata alla dogana lo scorso febbraio.
> Rischia 10 anni di carcere
> L’arresto rischia di far esplodere la tensione tra Mosca e Washington ed essere usato come pretesto per innalzare l'escalation.*


Si sa che è dura avere l' appoggio dell'opinione pubblica americana


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per avere un improbabile lieto fine: bisogna lasciare una scappatoia a Putin, onerevole.
> 
> Con sanzioni esagerate e armi Nato, lo scontro è quasi certo, presto o tardi.
> 
> Anche se l' Ucraina compiesse il miracolo militare, sotto regia ovviamente USA, non penso Putin si ritirerebbe senza sganciare un coccolone su Kiev


Col nucleare e tutte quelle testate (alcune indirizzate verso l'Italia) le guerre non le perdi mai, forse non vi è chiaro questo piccolo particolare e cosa comporterà l'aver dato tutte quelle sanzioni vigliacche ad un paese che poi cerchi di fermare con una fake diplomazia, ecco perché Putin non perderà mai la guerra, perché i paesi europei che ci stanno rimettendo non saranno capaci di ovviare alle perdite che si vedranno sulle nostre economie tra 6-7 mesi, perché saltano loro ma salti pure tu, una vera diplomazia non sarebbe partita con tutte quelle sanzioni vigliacche, si sarebbe cercato un accordo e si sarebbe mandato via quel fantoccio coi tacchi di Zelensky già dopo mezz'ora dallo scoppio della guerra, ergo tutto ciò mi fa pensare che tutto questo sia voluto e molti si divertano a giocare con la pelle degli ucraini e di tutti quei civili (anche russi) che ci stanno rimettendo da ben 8 anni.


----------



## Baba (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cestista americana, campionessa olimpica USA, arrestata per possesso di una sigaretta con cannabis, dopo essere stata fermata alla dogana lo scorso febbraio.
> Rischia 10 anni di carcere
> L’arresto rischia di far esplodere la tensione tra Mosca e Washington ed essere usato come pretesto per innalzare l'escalation.*


Si farà massimo qualche giorno


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Col nucleare e tutte quelle testate (alcune indirizzate verso l'Italia) le guerre non le perdi mai, forse non vi è chiaro questo piccolo particolare e cosa comporterà l'aver dato tutte quelle sanzioni vigliacche ad un paese che poi cerchi di fermare con una fake diplomazia, ecco perché Putin non perderà mai la guerra, perché i paesi europei che ci stanno rimettendo non saranno capaci di ovviare alle perdite che si vedranno sulle nostre economie tra 6-7 mesi, perché saltano loro ma salti pure tu, una vera diplomazia non sarebbe partita con tutte quelle sanzioni vigliacche, si sarebbe cercato un accordo e si sarebbe mandato via quel fantoccio coi tacchi di Zelensky già dopo mezz'ora dallo scoppio della guerra, ergo tutto ciò mi fa pensare che tutto questo sia voluto e molti si divertano a giocare con la pelle degli ucraini e di tutti quei civili (anche russi) che ci stanno rimettendo da ben 8 anni.


Non ho trovato una singola cosa condivisibile in questo commento.
"Sanzioni vigliacche", "fantoccio di zelensky", non una singola critica alla Russia che ricorda ha ATTACCATO un paese SOVRANO.
E noi vogliamo fare la pace sulla pelle degli altri e far trionfare un dittatore fascista squilibrato, così che sappia che ha mano libera per le prossime.
E non si permettano gli ucraini di resistere, ma che sono pazzi? Che così facendo a noi poveri europei sale il prezzo del gas, fa niente se sta morendo della gente.

Che dire, sono totalmente, totalmente in disaccordo con questo modo di vedere le cose.
Più che le sanzioni, è l'occidente che non deve essere vigliacco in questo momento.
Sanzioni ancora e ancora, anche di più, finchè chi di dovere al cremlino non si ferma o non viene fermato da qualcuno di piu assennato e che sta perdendo tanti soldini.
La russia è il nemico, la cina è il nemico. Non chi resiste ai soprusi.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Donna e nera.
> Attenzione che per l'America di oggi queste cose contano più di decine di bombe su asili e ospedali.


ho controllato è pure Lesbica. We are Fucked


----------



## kYMERA (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE FORZE AEREE RUSSE STAREBBERO SUBENDO NELLA GIORNATA ODIERNA PERDITE MOLTO PESANTI, SEGNO CHE L'ARMAMENTO ANTI-AEREO FORNITO DALLE NAZIONI NATO È GIÀ OPERATIVO.*


Ragazzi fonti please


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cestista americana, campionessa olimpica USA, arrestata per possesso di una sigaretta con cannabis, dopo essere stata fermata alla dogana lo scorso febbraio.
> Rischia 10 anni di carcere
> L’arresto rischia di far esplodere la tensione tra Mosca e Washington ed essere usato come pretesto per innalzare l'escalation.*



Quindi la terza guerra mondiale potrebbe scoppiare per una canna?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ragazzi fonti please


Sono le solite, analisti militari ecc. Ogni volta che scrivo il nome della fonte mi cancellano il post però non so perché, non è un link non capisco.

Cmq fai un giro su Twitter e cerca i vari Military Land, Geopolitical center, golbal military info.

Poi c'è l'Institute for the study of war e il center for strategic and international studies.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Donna e nera.
> Attenzione che per l'America di oggi queste cose contano più di decine di bombe su asili e ospedali.




Una Nazione dove esiste ancora una questione razziale irrisolta e dove la polizia uccide i neri senza motivo è ovviamente molto sensibile a queste tematiche


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Putin in tv: l’Ucraina mette a rischio la sua sovranità se continuerà il conflitto *



Se non lo continua è la stessa cosa ma almeno rimangono vivi, forse.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1900




I piccioni sono tutti morti


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

*LE FORZE ARMATE AMERICANE HANNO SCHIERATO IL THAAD A GUAM.
SI TRATTA DI UN SISTEMA DIFENSIVO ANTI-MISSILI BALISTICI.*


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE FORZE ARMATE AMERICANE HANNO SCHIERATO IL THAAD A GUAM.
> SI TRATTA DI UN SISTEMA DIFENSIVO ANTI-MISSILI BALISTICI.*


Fonte? Non trovo la notizia


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Da reddit : "Those aren't sanctions, are special financial operations"


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte? Non trovo la notizia


GPC


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere, ma Putin che non vuole la NATO ai confini, che fa, invade la Moldova per ritrovarsi al confine con la Romania, che è NATO? E probabile che qui casca l'asino, cioè il Putin che smaschera se stesso, e le sue fasulle motivazioni di muoversi contro l'Ucraina, perché non vuole l'occidente in casa. Ma va be', di *chi stiamo parlando....*


Al momento parlo per entrambi di veggenti 
Senza offesa


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE FORZE ARMATE AMERICANE HANNO SCHIERATO IL THAAD A GUAM.
> SI TRATTA DI UN SISTEMA DIFENSIVO ANTI-MISSILI BALISTICI.*



Sapete dov'è Guam, credo. Taiwan. Caveat emptor.

Siamo sicuri che siano notizie riportate correttamente?

Il THAAD esisteva già a Guam, lo hanno spostato per un'esercitazione in un'isolotto lì nei paraggi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ormai è solo un conto alla rovescia
> 
> L'occidente ha deciso (forse da tempo) per la terza guerra mondiale.


Così come Putin non metterà piede su suolo Nato ovviamente l'ucraina non entrerà mai da nessuna parte, non scherziamo. 
a meno che non vogliano dare il pretesto a Putin di lanciarci contro missili. 
Resto fiducioso che non si voglia arrivare a questo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cestista americana, campionessa olimpica USA, arrestata per possesso di una sigaretta con cannabis, dopo essere stata fermata alla dogana lo scorso febbraio.
> Rischia 10 anni di carcere
> L’arresto rischia di far esplodere la tensione tra Mosca e Washington ed essere usato come pretesto per innalzare l'escalation.*


eh sicuramente.

Queste sono le classiche occasioni in cui Russia e USA si scambiano minacce su chi ce l'ha più grosso.
Minacce che ovviamente restano tali come da post guerra fredda in poi.


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2022)

*Premier israeliano Bennett volato a Mosca per parlare direttamente con Putin. L'incontro sarebbe ancora in corso *


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sapete dov'è Guam, credo. Taiwan. Caveat emptor.
> 
> Siamo sicuri che siano notizie riportate correttamente?
> 
> Il THAAD esisteva già a Guam, lo hanno spostato per un'esercitazione in un'isolotto lì nei paraggi.


La notizia è confermata, probabilmente è tornato a Guam dopo l'esercitazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Premier israeliano Bennett volato a Mosca per parlare direttamente con Putin. L'incontro sarebbe ancora in corso *


Speriamo bene


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Premier israeliano Bennett volato a Mosca per parlare direttamente con Putin. L'incontro sarebbe ancora in corso *



pare che siano parlando da due ore e mezza, presente anche Zeev Elkin ministro degli affari esteri


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene


Trollerá anche Loro temo


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

In tutto ciò, domani c'è l'incontro con l'Iran per il nucleare


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ho trovato una singola cosa condivisibile in questo commento.
> "Sanzioni vigliacche", "fantoccio di zelensky", non una singola critica alla Russia che ricorda ha ATTACCATO un paese SOVRANO.
> E noi vogliamo fare la pace sulla pelle degli altri e far trionfare un dittatore fascista squilibrato, così che sappia che ha mano libera per le prossime.
> E non si permettano gli ucraini di resistere, ma che sono pazzi? Che così facendo a noi poveri europei sale il prezzo del gas, fa niente se sta morendo della gente.
> ...


un nemico che ti fa stare al caldo e che noi abbiamo fatto di tutto per allontanare quando l unica cosa che voleva era rafforzare l europa rendendendola energeticamente più indipendente ma ci rendiamo conto che siamo con le pezze al culo pieni di debiti che prima o poi dovranno essere ripagati e con un unione europea dove ognuno va per la sua strada e ora che dovremmo fare unirci per combatterlo robe da matti
per difendere uno che sembra essere il portatore di tutti i migliori valori della modernità occidentale quando invece è solo il fantoccio di altri
moriremo schiavi di stati uniti o cina
marce e pagliacciate varie non ne faccio
preghiere e aiuti materiali per le vittime innocenti per quanto è possibile chiederei ad ognuno di farne


----------



## mabadi (5 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> pare che siano parlando da due ore e mezza, presente anche Zeev Elkin ministro degli affari esteri


è ancora vivo?


----------



## wildfrank (5 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Al momento parlo per entrambi di veggenti
> Senza offesa


Bricconcello


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ho trovato una singola cosa condivisibile in questo commento.
> "Sanzioni vigliacche", "fantoccio di zelensky", non una singola critica alla Russia che ricorda ha ATTACCATO un paese SOVRANO.
> E noi vogliamo fare la pace sulla pelle degli altri e far trionfare un dittatore fascista squilibrato, così che sappia che ha mano libera per le prossime.
> E non si permettano gli ucraini di resistere, ma che sono pazzi? Che così facendo a noi poveri europei sale il prezzo del gas, fa niente se sta morendo della gente.
> ...


in effetti la soluzione sarebbe attaccarlo scatenando una terza guerra mondiale e portarci la guerra in casa.

Spiace per gli ucraini però come Putin non metterà mai piede in un territorio nato noi non ci possiamo permettere di annettere l'ucraina in UE o ancora peggio nella nato


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ho trovato una singola cosa condivisibile in questo commento.
> "Sanzioni vigliacche", "fantoccio di zelensky", non una singola critica alla Russia che ricorda ha ATTACCATO un paese SOVRANO.
> E noi vogliamo fare la pace sulla pelle degli altri e far trionfare un dittatore fascista squilibrato, così che sappia che ha mano libera per le prossime.
> E non si permettano gli ucraini di resistere, ma che sono pazzi? Che così facendo a noi poveri europei sale il prezzo del gas, fa niente se sta morendo della gente.
> ...


Totalmente d’accordo con te… non avessero le atomiche li avremmo già spazzati via


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Premier israeliano Bennett volato a Mosca per parlare direttamente con Putin. L'incontro sarebbe ancora in corso *


Prenderà consigli su come si prende le case degli altri..


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Premier israeliano Bennett volato a Mosca per parlare direttamente con Putin. L'incontro sarebbe ancora in corso *



Di fatto è come se ci fosse andato uno degli USA.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Marzo 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> *in effetti la soluzione sarebbe attaccarlo scatenando una terza guerra mondiale e portarci la guerra in casa.*
> 
> Spiace per gli ucraini però come Putin non metterà mai piede in un territorio nato noi non ci possiamo permettere di annettere l'ucraina in UE o ancora peggio nella nato



Ho detto che dobbiamo mantenerci sulle sanzioni, la guerra non la vuole nessuno sano di mente.
Attieniti a quello che scrivo se vuoi discutere!
Comunque sia, sentire gente che da la colpa a Zelensky e glissa su Putin mi infastidisce parecchio.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I russi fingevano di cercare un accordo con una loro spia nel gruppetto avversario
> 
> Sono davvero tremendi!


Ehhh cos’è mai viste


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Poteva farlo qualche settimana fa. Richiesta di annessione alla Russia da parte del Donbass e ingresso delle forza armate russe. Credi che gli ucraini si sarebbero lanciati in una offensiva contro il Donbas in questo caso? No.
> 
> Tra l'altro è evidente come la cosa sia stata sul tavolo delle scelte. *Nel video in cui rimprovera il capo dei servizi segreti russi, quest'ultimo confondendosi dice "appoggio l'annessione delle repubbliche di Donetsk e Luhansk alla federazione russa", Putin alterato risponde: "Ah quindi dovremmo trattare? Non stavamo discutendo di questo, stiamo discutendo il fatto di riconoscere la loro indipendenza".
> *
> ...


La valenza di quel video è diversa.
Palesemente hanno registrato un'altra riunione, e nella prima registrazione (che non è ancora stata resa pubblica) hanno "discusso" dell'annessione del Donbass, che sarà mossa logica dopo la fine delle ostilità, le repubbliche chiederanno "spontaneamente" l'adesione alla federazione.
Il poveretto si è semplicemente confuso, per quello Putin lo ha fulminato con lo sguardo, ha "tradito" le future mosse


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Totalmente d’accordo con te… non avessero le atomiche li avremmo già spazzati via


Eh ma peccato. Le hanno e ne hanno più di tutti. Che vuoi che sia no? Distruggiamoci per salvare l’ucraina, saremo morti ma eroi no?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma peccato. Le hanno e ne hanno più di tutti. Che vuoi che sia no? Distruggiamoci per salvare l’ucraina, saremo morti ma eroi no?



Ad alcuni continua sfuggire che la Russia ha attaccato l'Ucraina sapendo che la Nato non può intervenire se non a costo di una guerra mondiale.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ad alcuni continua sfuggire che la Russia ha attaccato l'Ucraina sapendo che la Nato non può intervenire se non a costo di una guerra mondiale.


Si ma dobbiamo fare gli eroi e salvare l’ucraina a tutti i costi. Poco importa se sterminiamo l’umanità no?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> un nemico che ti fa stare al caldo e che noi abbiamo fatto di tutto per allontanare quando l unica cosa che voleva era rafforzare l europa rendendendola energeticamente più indipendente ma ci rendiamo conto che siamo con le pezze al culo pieni di debiti che prima o poi dovranno essere ripagati e con un unione europea dove ognuno va per la sua strada e ora che dovremmo fare unirci per combatterlo robe da matti
> *per difendere uno che sembra essere il portatore di tutti i migliori valori della modernità occidentale* quando *invece è solo il fantoccio di altri
> moriremo schiavi di stati uniti o cina*
> marce e pagliacciate varie non ne faccio
> preghiere e aiuti materiali per le vittime innocenti per quanto è possibile chiederei ad ognuno di farne



Prima o poi qualcuno se ne renderà conto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tra le perdite di oggi un sukhoi 34, caccia bombardiere da 36 milioni di dollari


o per esprimerlo in rubli alla quotazione attuale: 3.458.213.256,48
(e ieri era ancora nettamente peggio, oggi in rialzo per qualche motivo)


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma dobbiamo fare gli eroi e salvare l’ucraina a tutti i costi. Poco importa se sterminiamo l’umanità no?



L'Ucraina è stata usata da chi mette al primo posto il proprio interesse economico.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma dobbiamo fare gli eroi e salvare l’ucraina a tutti i costi. Poco importa se sterminiamo l’umanità no?


No ma nemmeno lasciare carta bianca a Putin
È una situazione complessa in cui si deve cercare di mettere pressione alla Russia e difendere l'Ucraina, ma senza rischiare un conflitto diretto


----------



## UDG (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene


Cosa potrebbe significare?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> *No ma nemmeno lasciare carta bianca a Putin*
> È una situazione complessa in cui si deve cercare di mettere pressione alla Russia e difendere l'Ucraina, ma senza rischiare un conflitto diretto



Putin la carta bianca se l'è presa da tempo fa grazie alla incapacità dei governi occidentali impegnati a recarsi alla sua corte solo per concludere affari.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Premier israeliano Bennett volato a Mosca per parlare direttamente con Putin. L'incontro sarebbe ancora in corso *



Cinesi presenti nell'etere per default, israeliani e turchi ad elevare l'atmosfera del dialogo.

Mandiamo anche qualche narcos colombiano e un paio di ayatollah, e secondo me stasera tutto il mondo ballerà e canterà in pace.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Comunque volevo sfatare un mito,quello delle bottigliette d'acqua radioattive 
Se il pelato non si presenterà al terzo negoziato...


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque volevo sfatare un mito,quello delle bottigliette d'acqua radioattive
> Se il pelato non si presenterà al terzo negoziato...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1901


Comunque era l'unico in giacca e cravatta fra gli ucraini, era facile da sgamare


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Cosa potrebbe significare?


Come ha già detto qualcuno, mi sembra un modo per gli usa di trattare con Putin senza mandare direttamente un diplomatico americano, dato che per facciata hanno deciso di non trattare più con la Russia.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho detto che dobbiamo mantenerci sulle sanzioni, la guerra non la vuole nessuno sano di mente.
> Attieniti a quello che scrivo se vuoi discutere!
> Comunque sia, sentire gente che da la colpa a Zelensky e glissa su Putin mi infastidisce parecchio.


non si tratta di glissare su putin perchè la violenza dell attacco è sotto gli occhi di tutti o dare la colpa a zelensky che anzi a ben guardare sta facendo fin troppo la sua parte credo anzi sono sicuro che anche tu vada oltre questa analisi per cercare di capire il perchè si è arrivati a questa situazione ovvero un estrema debolezza dell ue che non ha una posizione unitaria su nessun punto fondamentale politico economico che dir si voglia il che la espone a qualsiasi tipo di ricatto o provocazione


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito de La Repubblica: Ore 19.20 - L’incontro tra Bennett e Putin è terminato dopo tre ore

@Darren Marshall è emerso qualcosa?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunque *era l'unico in giacca e cravatta fra gli ucraini*, era facile da sgamare



Anche quello accanto è in giacca e cravatta. Rischia pure lui.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina è stata usata da chi mette al primo posto il proprio interesse economico.


Chi l’avrebbe mai detto


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Chi l’avrebbe mai detto



Ma dai, gli USA sono i salvatori del Mondo civile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito de La Repubblica: Ore 19.20 - L’incontro tra Bennett e Putin è terminato dopo tre ore
> 
> @Darren Marshall è emerso qualcosa?


Per ora si sa solo che Bennett dopo il colloquio con Putin ha parlato anche con Zelensky, ma null'altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

*IL PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT DOPO AVER AVUTO UN INCONTRO CON PUTIN ED AVER PARLATO CON ZELENSKY SI STA ORA RECANDO A BERLINO PER PARLARE COL PREMIER TEDESCO SCHOLZ.*


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> No ma nemmeno lasciare carta bianca a Putin
> È una situazione complessa in cui si deve cercare di mettere pressione alla Russia e difendere l'Ucraina, ma senza rischiare un conflitto diretto


Si ma questo è un loop infinito. Si, nel mondo ideale non puoi dare carta boss Putin ovviamente. Fosse possibile andrebbe sterminati e condannato alla damnatio memoriae. Ma nel mondo reale si rischia una guerra mondiale nucleare che non è proprio un bazzecola. L’ucraina può essere aiutata fino ad un certo punto : l’ucraina non è nella nato, non è nell ‘ue e non ci sono trattati di alleanza militare. Quindi?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per ora si sa solo che Bennett dopo il colloquio con Putin ha parlato anche con Zelensky, ma null'altro.



Grazie. Forse Bennet deve prima consultarsi con gli USA e gli europei.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie. Forse Bennet deve prima consultarsi con gli USA e gli europei.


Sta andando a Berlino per parlare con scholz


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT DOPO AVER AVUTO UN INCONTRO CON PUTIN ED AVER PARLATO CON ZELENSKY SI STA ORA RECANDO A BERLINO PER PARLARE COL PREMIER TEDESCO SCHOLZ.*



Ormai Scholz ha superato il francese nelle preferenze di Putin  
Povero Macron


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT DOPO AVER AVUTO UN INCONTRO CON PUTIN ED AVER PARLATO CON ZELENSKY SI STA ORA RECANDO A BERLINO PER PARLARE COL PREMIER TEDESCO SCHOLZ.*



Giustamente, deve riferire prima a chi di dovere.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ormai Scholz ha superato il francese nelle preferenze di Putin
> *Povero Macron*



Sono finiti i tempi degli statisti. Ora abbiamo i Macron e i Di Maio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT DOPO AVER AVUTO UN INCONTRO CON PUTIN ED AVER PARLATO CON ZELENSKY SI STA ORA RECANDO A BERLINO PER PARLARE COL PREMIER TEDESCO SCHOLZ.*


.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT DOPO AVER AVUTO UN INCONTRO CON PUTIN ED AVER PARLATO CON ZELENSKY SI STA ORA RECANDO A BERLINO PER PARLARE COL PREMIER TEDESCO SCHOLZ.*



Probabilmente dialogheranno un po' tutti, proviamo ad indovinare chi non verrà cagato manco di striscio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente dialogheranno un po' tutti, proviamo ad indovinare chi non verrà cagato manco di striscio.


Drago starà giocando a briscola con di maio


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT DOPO AVER AVUTO UN INCONTRO CON PUTIN ED AVER PARLATO CON ZELENSKY SI STA ORA RECANDO A BERLINO PER PARLARE COL PREMIER TEDESCO SCHOLZ.*


l ultima parola l avrà DI MAIO


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> l ultima parola l avrà DI MAIO



Si,su quante bibite acquistare per la caffetteria di Montecitorio.


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT DOPO AVER AVUTO UN INCONTRO CON PUTIN ED AVER PARLATO CON ZELENSKY SI STA ORA RECANDO A BERLINO PER PARLARE COL PREMIER TEDESCO SCHOLZ.*


Putin avrà chiesto di piantarla con le sanzioni


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Secondo me bisticciate per nulla.

Chi non accettava un ristorante chiuso per limitare la pandemia, secondo via si immola sotto una bomba nucleare per aiutare l' Ucraina?

Mi viene da sorridere.

Anche perché onestamente e codardamente nemmeno io lo farei per aiutare l' Ucraina, a me ha iniziato a salire il Cristo per le minaccie nucleari dirette.
Li mi è diventata una questione di principio.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2022)

la Cina ha detto che i combattimenti devono cessare il prima possibile

lo ha detto il ministro del esteri cinesi al telefono con segretario USA


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Cina ha detto che i combattimenti devono cessare il prima possibile
> 
> lo ha detto il ministro del esteri cinesi al telefono con segretario USA


Allora siamo in una botte di ferro


----------



## UDG (5 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Cina ha detto che i combattimenti devono cessare il prima possibile
> 
> lo ha detto il ministro del esteri cinesi al telefono con segretario USA


Chiamassero l'amico Putin


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Chiamassero l'amico Putin



Sicuramente la Cina avrebbe più influenza delle inutili telefonate di Macron.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

*KULEBA (Ministro degli esteri ucraino) : "NATO DEBOLE SE NON ATTIVA LA NO-FLY ZONE"*

vuole tirarci dentro ad ogni costo


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *KULEBA (Ministro degli esteri ucraino) : "NATO DEBOLE SE NON ATTIVA LA NO-FLY ZONE"*
> 
> vuole tirarci dentro ad ogni costo


È giusto che ci provino, siamo l'unica loro chance di non soccombere.
Lo farei anche io e anche tu.
Pure io lo trovo fastidioso questo tirarci per la giacchetta.

Cosi come però, noi dobbiamo valutare i nostri pro e contro.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *KULEBA (Ministro degli esteri ucraino) : "NATO DEBOLE SE NON ATTIVA LA NO-FLY ZONE"*
> 
> vuole tirarci dentro ad ogni costo


al suo posto che dovrebbe fare? piovono missili fa bene a fare cosi..facesse il contrario non sarebbe un buon premier

i nostri non lo avrebbero fatto? possibile..speriamo di non doverlo mai scoprire..


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *KULEBA (Ministro degli esteri ucraino) : "NATO DEBOLE SE NON ATTIVA LA NO-FLY ZONE"*
> 
> vuole tirarci dentro ad ogni costo



Questo atteggiamento non è accettabile. Della Nato loro non fanno parte.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> al suo posto che dovrebbe fare? piovono missili fa bene a fare cosi..facesse il contrario non sarebbe un buon premier
> 
> i nostri non lo avrebbero fatto? possibile..speriamo di non doverlo mai scoprire..



Gli è già stato detto più e più volte che è impossibile attivare la no fly zone.
Detto dagli americani,dagli europei,da tutti.

Eppure continua a martellre,tra l'altro essendo anche fuori dalla nato


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *È giusto che ci provino, siamo l'unica loro chance di non soccombere.*
> Lo farei anche io e anche tu.
> Pure io lo trovo fastidioso questo tirarci per la giacchetta.
> 
> Cosi come però, noi dobbiamo valutare i nostri pro e contro.



Per non far soccombere loro in pratica dobbiamo soccombere tutti?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gli è già stato detto più e più volte che è impossibile attivare la no fly zone.
> Detto dagli americani,dagli europei,da tutti.
> 
> Eppure continua a martellre,tra l'altro essendo anche fuori dalla nato



Zelensky deve ritornare con i piedi sulla terra.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT DOPO AVER AVUTO UN INCONTRO CON PUTIN ED AVER PARLATO CON ZELENSKY SI STA ORA RECANDO A BERLINO PER PARLARE COL PREMIER TEDESCO SCHOLZ.*


gli avrà promesso una penisola a caso in cambio dell'Ucraina


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per non far soccombere loro in pratica dobbiamo soccombere tutti?


Dal loro punto di vista, si.

Anche perché non è automatico > è tutto da vedere se il giorno 1 dei nostri aiuti all'Ucraina i russi si mettono a lanciare bombe atomiche eh, ci vuole una bella dose di voglia di morire anche da parte loro.

Detto questo, noi siamo invece liberissimi di lasciarli al loro destino.

Funziona cosi tutto nella vita, non sto mica dicendo nulla di speciale.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT DOPO AVER AVUTO UN INCONTRO CON PUTIN ED AVER PARLATO CON ZELENSKY SI STA ORA RECANDO A BERLINO PER PARLARE COL PREMIER TEDESCO SCHOLZ.*


l'unico volo al mondo che ha fatto Russia-Ucraina da una settimana


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dal loro punto di vista, si.
> 
> Anche perché non è automatico > è tutto da vedere se il giorno 1 dei nostri aiuti all'Ucraina i russi si mettono a lanciare bombe atomiche eh, ci vuole una bella dose di voglia di morire anche da parte loro.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti chi crede che una guerra mondiale sia immediatamente nucleare sbaglia. Anzi, probabilmente non verrebbero proprio utilizzate.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

edit:

già detto


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dal loro punto di vista, si.
> 
> Anche perché non è automatico > è tutto da vedere se il giorno 1 dei nostri aiuti all'Ucraina i russi si mettono a lanciare bombe atomiche eh, *ci vuole una bella dose di voglia di morire anche da parte loro.*
> 
> ...



Sinceramente preferisco non dover verificare se loro hanno voglia di morire. 
Non si tratta di decidere di lasciare l'Ucraina al suo destino ma di evitare guai peggiori per tutti.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma questo è un loop infinito. Si, nel mondo ideale non puoi dare carta boss Putin ovviamente. Fosse possibile andrebbe sterminati e condannato alla damnatio memoriae. Ma nel mondo reale si rischia una guerra mondiale nucleare che non è proprio un bazzecola. L’ucraina può essere aiutata fino ad un certo punto : l’ucraina non è nella nato, non è nell ‘ue e non ci sono trattati di alleanza militare. Quindi?



Non è nella NATO e non la si supporta direttamente ma indirettamente, tramite sanzioni e aiuti di vario tipo, ma mai intervenire direttamente tramite invio di truppe o cose alla "no fly zone"
Se inviare armamenti fosse una dichiarazione di guerra avremmo già vissuto decine di guerre mondiali


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE:

SECONDO VOCI RIPORTATE DA DIPLOMATICI AMERICANI LE RICHIESTE DI PUTIN SONO IRRICEVIBILI, NON SONO LIMITATE ALL'UCRAINA MA ALLA RIDISEGNAZIONE DELL'INTERO PANORAMA GEOPOLITICO EUROPEO. *


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

*ministro Esteri russo:*

*"L'offensiva russa a Mariupol è ripresa a causa della riluttanza da parte ucraina ad esercitare pressione sui nazionalisti in Donbass per prolungare la tregua".*


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente preferisco non dover verificare se loro hanno voglia di morire.
> Non si tratta di decidere di lasciare l'Ucraina al suo destino ma di evitare guai peggiori per tutti.


 Ripeto, magari non sono stato grammaticalmente chiaro:

- L' Ucraina è giusto provi tutto quello in suo potere per farsi aiutare

- Quelli a cui viene chiesto aiuto, decideranno se accettare o non accettare liberamente


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SECONDO VOCI RIPORTATE DA DIPLOMATICI AMERICANI LE RICHIESTE DI PUTIN SONO IRRICEVIBILI, NON SONO LIMITATE ALL'UCRAINA MA ALLA RIDISEGNAZIONE DELL'INTERO PANORAMA GEOPOLITICO EUROPEO. *


Sì, ma Zelensky è cattivo eh?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sì, ma Zelensky è cattivo eh?



Quello non è da confermare . Il Diavolo!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ripeto, magari non sono stato grammaticalmente chiaro:
> 
> - L' Ucraina è giusto provi tutto quello in suo potere per farsi aiutare
> *
> - Quelli a cui viene chiesto aiuto, decideranno se accettare o non accettare liberamente*



Bene, se accettare significa portare l'Italia in guerra, per me, non bisogna accettare.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma infatti chi crede che una guerra mondiale sia immediatamente nucleare sbaglia. Anzi, probabilmente non verrebbero proprio utilizzate.


Non lo è nell'immediato ma credo che inevitabilmente terminerebbe con l'invio delle bombe nucleari 
Secondo me non verrebbero usate come offensiva, o la guerra finirebbe ancora prima di iniziare, ma potrebbe essere usate come un mezzo per piegare l'ultima resistenza (come fatto dagli USA nel '45) o per tentare un'ultima resistenza


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sì, ma Zelensky è cattivo eh?


Sono solo voci quindi da prendere con le pinze, ma sembra che Putin voglia una "cintura" di stati neutrali cuscinetto tra occidente e oriente. Sostanzialmente dovrebbero lasciare la nato o non entrarci: Finlandia, Svezia, Paesi Baltici, Ucraina, Romania, Moldavia.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SECONDO VOCI RIPORTATE DA DIPLOMATICI AMERICANI LE RICHIESTE DI PUTIN SONO IRRICEVIBILI, NON SONO LIMITATE ALL'UCRAINA MA ALLA RIDISEGNAZIONE DELL'INTERO PANORAMA GEOPOLITICO EUROPEO. *


avrà chiesto la denuclearizzazione (inteso come armi) dell'intera Europa, 1 € ce lo scommetto


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non lo è nell'immediato ma credo che inevitabilmente terminerebbe con l'invio delle bombe nucleari
> Secondo me non verrebbero usate come offensiva, o la guerra finirebbe ancora prima di iniziare, ma potrebbe essere usate come un mezzo per piegare l'ultima resistenza (come fatto dagli USA nel '45) o per tentare un'ultima resistenza



Il solo già ipotizzarne l'uso dovrebbe far capire che non ne usciremmo vivi.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il solo già ipotizzarne l'uso dovrebbe far capire che non ne usciremmo vivi.


Sicuramente, ma penso che una guerra mondiale con le tecnologie attuali e le potenze attuali sarebbe la fine della civiltà anche senza uso di atomiche


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma penso che una guerra mondiale con le tecnologie attuali e le potenze attuali sarebbe la fine della civiltà *anche senza uso di atomiche*



La cosa ci dovrebbe consolare?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene, se accettare significa portare l'Italia in guerra, per me, non bisogna accettare.



Certo, se non vogliamo non si va.

Ma non si può criticare l' Ucraina perché lo chiede, tutto qui


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, se non vogliamo non si va.
> *
> Ma non si può criticare l' Ucraina perché lo chiede, tutto qui*



Non mi trovi d'accordo. Formulare richieste di aiuto che mettono a rischio chi dovrebbe aiutarti non lo trovo corretto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, se non vogliamo non si va.
> 
> Ma non si può criticare l' Ucraina perché lo chiede, tutto qui



Forse non ci siamo capiti,non si critica la domanda.

Però quando ricevi un no secco come risposta,non puoi martellare ogni giorno con la stessa domanda.
Ti hanno già detto che è impossibile,detto da americani,inglesi,francesi,tedeschi,basta,inutile insistere ancora.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non mi trovi d'accordo. Formulare richieste di aiuto che mettono a rischio chi dovrebbe aiutarti non lo trovo corretto.


...... non ti credo nemmeno se lo vedo.

Se hai un tizio col coltello che vuole derubarti, e c'è un passante a 10 metri, non chiedi aiuto?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti,non si critica la domanda.
> 
> Però quando ricevi un no secco come risposta,non puoi martellare ogni giorno con la stessa domanda.
> Ti hanno già detto che è impossibile,detto da americani,inglesi,francesi,tedeschi,basta.



Questo lo pretende. Se ne frega delle conseguenze.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti,non si critica la domanda.
> 
> Però quando ricevi un no secco come risposta,non puoi martellare ogni giorno con la stessa domanda.
> Ti hanno già detto che è impossibile,detto da americani,inglesi,francesi,tedeschi,basta,inutile insistere ancora.


E invece lo chiederanno ancora, anzi, aspettati lo chiedano ancora a più gran voce quando saranno colpiti ancora più duramente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E invece lo chiederanno ancora, anzi, aspettati lo chiedano ancora a più gran voce quando saranno colpiti ancora più duramente.



E allora che si aspettino anche la solita risposta -->


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E allora che si aspettino anche la solita risposta -->



Esatto, cosi funziona.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ...... non ti credo nemmeno se lo vedo.
> 
> Se hai un tizio col coltello che vuole derubarti, e c'è un passante a 10 metri, non chiedi aiuto?



Posso anche chiedere aiuto ma non *pretenderlo. *
Se mi ferma uno con la pistola e mi chiede la borsa o la vita gli consegno la borsa e mi tengo la vita, tanto la borsa se la prenderebbe comunque con me morto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo lo pretende. Se ne frega delle conseguenze.



Non solo pretende,ma cerca anche di instillare qualche dubbio nella Nato stessa.


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2022)

Toh giustiziano i banchieri per espropriare i beni, il gesto fa il paio con lo svuotamento dei carceri per arruolare truppe (saccheggiatori che non spareranno mai un colpo all'invasore o chiunque possa rispondere al fuoco) che formano milizie in contrapposizione all'esercito ucraino e il ministro Danilov stesso ha denunciato che certi battaglioni tra cui Azov agiscono per conto di privati infischiandosene delle direttive dell'esercito.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non solo pretende,ma cerca anche di instillare qualche dubbio nella Nato stessa.



L'Ucraina è stata palesemente usata.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SECONDO VOCI RIPORTATE DA DIPLOMATICI AMERICANI LE RICHIESTE DI PUTIN SONO IRRICEVIBILI, NON SONO LIMITATE ALL'UCRAINA MA ALLA RIDISEGNAZIONE DELL'INTERO PANORAMA GEOPOLITICO EUROPEO. *


Niente, dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche e ricacciarlo, tanto finché nessuno invade la
Russia il nucleare non lo usa


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

ci sono dei video chiari, è oggettivo che gli ucraini impediscono ai cittadini di sfollare in certi territori
possono speculare sul motivo, ma la realtà è abbastanza evidente
sicuramente in altri giorni e territori c'è anche la responsabilità russa, ma non è solo un parte che sta remando cotnro i civili


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono dei video chiari, è oggettivo che gli ucraini impediscono ai cittadini di sfollare in certi territori



Sicuro ?
Quindi alla fine aveva ragione Lavrov e la russia ?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono dei video chiari, è oggettivo che gli ucraini impediscono ai cittadini di sfollare in certi territori
> possono speculare sul motivo, ma la realtà è abbastanza evidente



Cioè sono loro stessi a bloccare i cittadini?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

*Washington: "Americani lasciate immediatamente la Russia"*​


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Washington: "Americani lasciate immediatamente la Russia"*​


Temono ritorsioni mi sa


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Washington: "Americani lasciate immediatamente la Russia"*​



Ci mancava un comunicato tranquillizzante.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Su la 7 bel dibattito.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

intanto in Italia siamo in pieno clima russofobo.
ieri volevano licenziare un giornalista RAI che lavora da una vita sulla Russia, oggi un professore della LUISS che ha osato criticare l'allargamento a est della NATO
la risposta della LUISS è agghiacciante...un ricercatore scientifico non dovrebbe far altro che ripetere il verbo NATO


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cioè sono loro stessi a bloccare i cittadini?


La difesa territoriale di Mariupol ha bloccato i civili in transito per il percorso destinato al corridoio umanitario perché non era più in sicurezza, ciò è stato confermato anche dalla croce Rossa Internazionale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cioè sono loro stessi a bloccare i cittadini?



Dopo pranzo avevo postato il discorso di Lavrov che diceva che la tregua era saltata perchè gli ucraini bloccavano i corridoi umanitari nelle due città (che ora non ricordo,hanno nomi strani )
Allo stesso tempo qualcuno aveva scritto che la Russia aveva stoppato la tregua e iniziato a sparare,impedendo l'evacuazione ai civili.

Ovviamente qui dentro stavano quasi tutti per gli ucraini,"lavrov avrà sicuramente mentito" 

Pensa se i civili vengono veramente bloccati dai soldati ucraini come dice andris......
Più di qualcuno poi dovrà farsi qualche domanda


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dopo pranzo avevo postato il discorso di Lavrov che diceva che la tregua era saltata perchè gli ucraini bloccavano i corridoi umanitari nelle due città (che ora non ricordo,hanno nomi strani )
> Allo stesso tempo qualcuno aveva scritto che la Russia aveva stoppato la tregua e iniziato a sparare,impedendo l'evacuazione ai civili.
> 
> Ovviamente qui dentro stavano quasi tutti per gli ucraini,"lavrov avrà sicuramente mentito"
> ...


Hanno bloccato l'uscita dei civili da Mariupol perché il percorso dedicato al corridoio umanitario non era più sicuro, c'è anche la conferma della croce Rossa Internazionale al riguardo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dopo pranzo avevo postato il discorso di Lavrov che diceva che la tregua era saltata perchè gli ucraini bloccavano i corridoi umanitari nelle due città (che ora non ricordo,hanno nomi strani )
> Allo stesso tempo qualcuno aveva scritto che la Russia aveva stoppato la tregua e iniziato a sparare,impedendo l'evacuazione ai civili.
> 
> Ovviamente *qui dentro stavano quasi tutti per gli ucraini*,"lavrov avrà sicuramente mentito"
> ...



Io sono per il popolo ucraino, a questo punto mi chiedo se lo sia Zelensky.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

sentite l'intervento giovedì sera in tv per cui c'è chi vuole la sua testa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

A quanto pare il tizio della delegazione non era una spia russa, e forse non è nemmeno morto.

Era spia ucraina ed è morto in un'operazione.


----------



## Milo (5 Marzo 2022)

Scusate ma cos’era quella cosa che è passata sopra i cieli italiani? Da 10 minuti sta intasando i social


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Non so se questo messaggio verrà eliminato, ma devo dirlo: non mi aspettavo tanti avvocati delle cause perse a difesa dei Russi

Devono non aver capito, che se ci fosse la necessità, verrebbero polverizzati senza pietà da quelli che quasi difendono.

Gli unici che capisco, sono quelli che hanno onestamente ammesso che non vogliono rischiare la propria pelle per gli Ucraini. 
Capisco benissimo, anzi hanno in assoluto quasi ragione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno bloccato l'uscita dei civili da Mariupol perché il percorso dedicato al corridoio umanitario non era più sicuro, c'è anche la conferma della croce Rossa Internazionale al riguardo.


Bisognerebbe vedere come si sono svolte le cose comunque,perchè il discorso di Lavrov è delle 13 (più o meno).
Poi sembra davvero che io sia suo figlio,ma voglio semplicemente notizie verificate e imparziali e non di propaganda verso una parte o verso l'altra.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sono per il popolo ucraino, a questo punto mi chiedo se lo sia Zelensky.



Magari qualche volta siamo un pò cinici e freddi (io per primo),ma tutti lo siamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma cos’era quella cosa che è passata sopra i cieli italiani? Da 10 minuti sta intasando i social


Sembra un piccolo meteorite.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno bloccato l'uscita dei civili da Mariupol perché il percorso dedicato al corridoio umanitario non era più sicuro, c'è anche la conferma della croce Rossa Internazionale al riguardo.


non è solo là che lo fanno, a parte che la non sicurezza nasce proprio da loro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma cos’era quella cosa che è passata sopra i cieli italiani? Da 10 minuti sta intasando i social



Il nuovo missile balistico di Kim jong un ,stava testando la gittata  
Scherzo,cosa era ?
Non ho letto nulla a riguardo


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe vedere come si sono svolte le cose comunque,perchè il discorso di Lavrov è delle 13 (più o meno).
> Poi sembra davvero che io sia suo figlio,ma voglio semplicemente notizie verificate e imparziali e non di propaganda verso una parte o verso l'altra.
> 
> 
> ...



Se per cinismo intendi il non volere una Italia in una guerra non sua o di alleati, hai ragione.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A quanto pare il tizio della delegazione non era una spia russa, e forse non è nemmeno morto.
> 
> Era spia ucraina ed è morto in un'operazione.


la cosa forte è che non si sa chi l'abbia ucciso o meglio si sa solo che ci marciano
prima l'avevano ucciso i servizi segreti ucraini perchè spia pro Mosca, ora è una spia ucraina morto in un'operazione sparato alla testa non si sa da chi
a fine guerra scriveremo un almanacco su quante ne hanno dette


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il nuovo missile balistico di Kim jong un ,stava testando la gittata
> Scherzo,cosa era ?
> Non ho letto nulla a riguardo



Era un meteorite non autorizzato da Putin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

*Huffington Post: La Cina, oggi a colloquio con Blinken, si è mossa contro la guerra ed ha chiesto il cessate il fuoco.

Ma ha chiesto in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.*


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa forte è che non si sa chi l'abbia ucciso o meglio si sa solo che ci marciano
> prima l'avevano ucciso i servizi segreti ucraini perchè spia pro Mosca, ora è una spia ucraina morto in un'operazione sparato alla testa non si sa da chi



Alla fine vuoi vedere che si suicidato per evitare di scegliere.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: La Cina, oggi a colloquio con Blinken, si è mossa contro la guerra ed ha chiesto il cessate il fuoco.*
> 
> *Ma ha chiesto in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.*



Sembra tutto calcolato in accordo con Putin.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: La Cina, oggi a colloquio con Blinken, si è mossa contro la guerra ed ha chiesto il cessate il fuoco.
> 
> Ma ha chiesto in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.*


AhahahahahahahahahahhHh


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: La Cina, oggi a colloquio con Blinken, si è mossa contro la guerra ed ha chiesto il cessate il fuoco.
> 
> Ma ha chiesto in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.*


Che mostri che sono questi. Praticamente una specie di scambio, ci prendiamo Taiwan vi lasciamo l'Ucraina ed ovviamente lasciamo Putin gambe all'aria. Si prendono l'isola "sacrificando" la Russia.. sono dei geni del male questi


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: La Cina, oggi a colloquio con Blinken, si è mossa contro la guerra ed ha chiesto il cessate il fuoco.
> 
> Ma ha chiesto in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.*


Eccoci


----------



## Milo (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: La Cina, oggi a colloquio con Blinken, si è mossa contro la guerra ed ha chiesto il cessate il fuoco.
> 
> Ma ha chiesto in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.*



la vogliono davvero ed entro poco allora, male…


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che mostri che sono questi. Praticamente una specie di scambio, ci prendiamo Taiwan vi lasciamo l'Ucraina ed ovviamente lasciamo Putin gambe all'aria. Si prendono l'isola "sacrificando" la Russia.. sono dei geni del male questi



Secondo me la Cina aveva già un accordo con Putin. La Cina in cambio della mediazione si prende Taiwan e Putin si prende - per ora - solo l'Ucraina.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Dal momento che gli usa mai rinunceranno ai microchip di taiwan,possiamo salutare l'ucraina che diventerà total russia


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2022)

Gli alieni gialli sanno che prendere l'Isola militarmente non è facile ed anche se ci riescono ne uscirebbero sanguinati. Proveranno a sfruttare tutte le possibilità per prendersela "aggratis" anche pugnalando alle spalle la Russia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dal momento che gli usa mai rinunceranno ai microchip di taiwan,possiamo salutare l'ucraina che diventerà total russia


Il punto è che secondo quanto riportato dagli ambienti diplomatici, il pazzoide non ha chiesto solo l'ucraina, ma l'uscita dalla nato di alcune nazioni per formare una serie di stati cuscinetto neutrali tra Russia e NATO.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so se questo messaggio verrà eliminato, ma devo dirlo: non mi aspettavo tanti avvocati delle cause perse a difesa dei Russi
> 
> Devono non aver capito, che se ci fosse la necessità, verrebbero polverizzati senza pietà da quelli che quasi difendono.
> 
> ...


hiroshima nagasaki


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: La Cina, oggi a colloquio con Blinken, si è mossa contro la guerra ed ha chiesto il cessate il fuoco.
> 
> Ma ha chiesto in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.*


Diciamo ok e poi affondiamo lo stesso le navi da sbarco cinese una per una.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Marzo 2022)

I cinesi poi non si smentiscono mai.
Spero sia l'occasione per cancellare sta globalizzazione.


----------



## UDG (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il punto è che secondo quanto riportato dagli ambienti diplomatici, il pazzoide non ha chiesto solo l'ucraina, ma l'uscita dalla nato di alcune nazioni per formare una serie di stati cuscinetto neutrali tra Russia e NATO.


Ma l'accordo firmato infatti negli anni 90, se non mi sbaglio, diceva che la Nato doveva stare lontano dalla Russia. Giusto?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il punto è che secondo quanto riportato dagli ambienti diplomatici, il pazzoide non ha chiesto solo l'ucraina, ma l'uscita dalla nato di alcune nazioni per formare una serie di stati cuscinetto neutrali tra Russia e NATO.



Ah,stiamo andando e salendo con le richieste ?


----------



## Simo98 (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Huffington Post: La Cina, oggi a colloquio con Blinken, si è mossa contro la guerra ed ha chiesto il cessate il fuoco.
> 
> Ma ha chiesto in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.*



Ecco il motivo per cui l'occidente non deve mollare la presa, oppure dal giorno 1 post annessione russa dell'Ucraina qualsiasi potenza nucleare potrà rivendicare quello che vuole
Continuate pure a dire "maledetto Zelensky devi arrenderti"...


----------

